# Thiamine



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

Whilst i know alot of the B vitamins in general seem to play a major part in mood etc. from what ive read the role of thiamine seems the most important.

Ive tried taking a general b complex vit before and didnt really feel it did anything so im looking to try taking thiamine tablets on their own and was just wondering if anyone else had had any experiences using thiamine?

Apparently it helps hangovers as well which is always a bonus :lol


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

magnesium is also supposed to help hangovers. Alcohol depletes a lot of things. Try taking a b vit complex and magnesium before bed after drinking. I know someone who swore by a pint of orange juice before bed.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Did you try the thiamine by itself? Did it help you? I know it's an old post but maybe you're still around


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic221.htm


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

X33 said:


> http://www.emedicine.com/med/topic221.htm


I was just reading this..Interestingly, beriberi has a lot in common with dysautonomia. Some researchers believe the mechanism for it's symptoms work through a thiamine deficiency, like beri beri does.

http://ecam.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/nem064

I am going to order some and see if it helps. If it does...well, let me not get excited. Dysautonomia is what's causing all my symptoms of depression, anxiety, hypoglycemia, low muscle tone, postural hypotension, dizziness, vertigo, low blood pressure, etc..

I'm going to try a combo of oral thiamine, sublingual thiamine and benfotiamine.


----------



## OKdOut (Feb 22, 2008)

That was one of the most interesting articles I have ever read!


This sentence particularly caught my attention:
"The biological basis of antisocial and aggressive behavior in children was reviewed with a focus on low autonomic functioning, pre-frontal deficits..."


----------

